# 

## Irianna

,  :    ()     .   ,      .     ??

----------


## .

?
             ?
        ,      ,      .         .

----------


## Irianna

..    .            .

----------


## .

> ..    .            .


 ,       (  ) 2 .
  .      ...          ?
..      ?..

----------


## Irianna

,        ,         ,   .

----------


## .

Ϋ     ,    .       .             ,   .

----------


## Irianna

, ,     . 
  (     2005.)       ??

----------


## .

,              ,            
(*   .   21.09.2007 N 22-12/091498*). 
,     ,

----------


## Irianna

.

----------


## irina0977

> ?
>              ?
>         ,      ,      .         .


() ., ,       : 
  ,-     ,    /,  ..
  ,-    ,        ,    ,   ..
,    -   ,        ,   ???
.

----------


## .

> ,    -   ,        ,   ???
> .


, ,
      ,   ,    "   ":"    ()    ()"  :"    ()      ()"
  ?

----------


## Irianna

, ,   ,        ,  (  ),         ???

----------


## .

> , ,   ,        ,  (  ),         ???


,  ,     ()

----------


## Irianna

.

----------

> ,  ,     ()


. .    . .

----------


## .

> . .    . .


  - ?

----------


## Irianna

,   .      ??

----------


## irina0977

> . .    . .


,   ,   (  )     /. , ,        /.   ,       ""      ,     /,    ,      .

----------


## .

> . .    . .


  ,       ...     ..    ?
 ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Irianna

-,  ??
19.06.09 
1)50/66 - 40.-    (.)
2) 51/50-40. 
3) 60/51-/ 
     23.06.09
50/62- 80. ( )
51/50 -  
60/51 -40.( ) 
  23.06.       ,           23.06.09

----------

,   .
 ,      ,         .       . /.

----------

> ,      ,         .       . /.


 !
 ,     ()        ,        /            ,     ?

----------


## irina0977

> -,  ??
>   23.06.       ,           23.06.09


     ,   ,

----------


## irina0977

> !
>  ,     ()        ,        /            ,     ?

----------


## Irianna

,.       20  -             ??

----------

/.       . /

----------


## irina0977

> /.       . /


  ,

----------


## irina0977

> ,.       20  -             ??


,     : 
1.    ""    
2.      ..,   ""      /   .

----------


## Irianna

irina 0977,   ,      ??  -     ,  ,        .        ,     .  ??

----------


## irina0977

> irina 0977,   ,      ??  -     ,  ,        .        ,     .  ??


Irianna,   ,   .          ?
    , -     .        ,   ,  ,      .     , ,      .

----------


## Irianna

,        ,           ,

----------


## irina0977

> ,        ,           ,


, ,-     ,   /,  .  ,        .     ,   ,      (100%),        / - 100%  ,  -    ,         /       ,       .

----------


## Irianna



----------


## ABell

,   ,      .    ,  ,  ,   .
    .

----------


## Irianna

Bell ,        ,

----------


## ABell

""!

----------


## .

> Bell ,        ,


 , ,    :Smilie: 
 -1"     ,      , ...             () (-3 ) (   ),        .        .           .

----------


## Irianna

, .   ,  -

----------


## .

.. 
      ,           "
            (   .   21.09.2007 N 22-12/091498,   08.12.2005 N 03-01-20/5-231,        21.03.2006 . N 13854/05).      ,          . ,     ,           .      ,              .      ,  .

----------


## Irianna

, ABell  -( 34)  ,    .

----------


## ABell

2007      .     "  "   " ".
..      (  ).

----------


## Irianna

ABell, ,  2007 .      .        09.07.07  60  ???

----------


## .

> ..      (  ).


   ,

----------


## ABell

> ,


 ? (.!    .).
      ()      ?
      (   )  ...
     .       .

----------


## .

> ? (.!    .).
>       ()      ?
>       (   )  ...
>      .       .


  ,         , ?
   ?  ,  ,        ,   (     ),      ?.....
  ,     -  ,        ,       .
" ,  ,     .       -    ,   ,   , ,    ,            .      ,      <2>,  -1,       .      , ,    ,            . ,   -1 ,   ,   ,  ,       .

--------------------------------

<2> . . 1    24.11.1996 N 132- "      ".

 ,          ,    "


    ,          ?

----------


## Irianna

. 


 21  2007 . N 22-12/091498

    .  <...>  .
1.     22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     " ( -  N 54-)    ,      ()     ,   -  (),    .
   . 5  N 54-    ,  ,    ()       ()          -   .
 N 54-         -           (, )     ().
2.    . 3        ()        - ,       31.03.2005 N 171 ( .      05.12.2006 N 743,  27.08.2007 N 542),       .
      09.07.2007 N 60            " "         10.04.1996 N 16-00-30-19       -1 " ".
 . 2 . 2  N 54-        ,    ,       ()                     .
3.    ,   ,   ()    (   )      -  .         ,   ,              " "    .
                 (  08.12.2005 N 03-01-20/5-231),      (  21.03.2006 N 13854/05).
  ,         ,           ,    ,        (, ).                         . 14.5      .
ABell ,    .

----------


## ABell

)  "-1"  .
)  3      "...  ".

----------


## 19732405

,    -   -       ,       ?       ,     .        . -      -  ,        ,    .       , ?

----------


## lidik

> -      -


,    !     ,   . 381  . 2. "....     * , * ,   ** ** .
 , ,    ,         ,      ." 
         (          )      ,    .       .

----------


## 19732405

,          ,     ,          ,     , ,      -      ,    .

----------

-   56-20038/2006  16.04.07 .,

----------


## 19732405

,   -  .   ,      ,        .         :Smilie: ,           ,    .3  380 . :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

> ,    -   -       ,       ?       ,     .        . -      -  ,        ,    .       , ?


  . "   ""!".         "".

----------


## masic

!!! )))
           ??? .            (   )?           ????      ???    ???       ???? 
  )))) 
 !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

> (   )?


 ,      ,      ,   ,  .



> ????


 ,  .



> ???


,  .



> ???


  .



> ????


  ,      .

----------


## .

> !!! )))
>            ??? .            (   )?           ????      ???    ???       ???? 
>   )))) 
>  !!!


1.  ,     
2.     ,  ,      . 
3.         ,      ,    .     
3.       ,      (  ,          )
4.    ,

----------


## masic

sorry!!
     ( ),       ???
       ..   ...    ...

----------


## lidik

> ..   ...    ...


,      ?       .

----------


## masic

???

----------


## lidik

> ???


.

----------


## masic

,     .....
    ......???
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lidik

> ......???


  ,   , ,  .

----------


## masic

,     ...
    ??? ????

----------


## masic

????

----------


## lidik

> ,     ...
>     ??? ????


     ???          ? ,        !!!




> ????


  :Wow: ...,  ,    -   :yes:

----------


## masic

!!!!

----------


## ABell

> sorry!!
>      ( ),       ???
>        ..   ...    ...


     ?!!!

----------


## Matic

,   ,     ,     / . ,       ,      .    ?             . ,  ,     ,    ,          . , ,  " "    .   ,  ?
     ,   "   "   .
 Abell,       ?      ?

PS ,    " "?  -      ?   ?

PPS ,     21  2007 . N 22-12/091498      ,    08.12.2005 N 03-01-20/5-231,    ,       ,         21.03.2006 N 13854/05, ,   ,     ,          ,    . ..     .  , ,   .

----------


## ABell

,   .      .
      .    ()  .
     ,    . ,    ,         .       !
" " -   .

----------

,    ? ?

----------


## lidik

,     ???       .             .

----------

..    ,  ,   ,        \           \ ?     ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,         ?

----------

> sorry!!
>      ( ),       ???
>        ..   ...    ...


        ?   .

----------


## _

-  1,  ,  ,    (    ,        ,      )    - 
   ,   

  -   1,     ( ,       ),   -     1      (     ...     ,   ...     ), 
 2         

 1   () **     **

    ?

----------

> -  1,  ,  ,    (    ,        ,      )    - 
>    ,   
> 
>   -   1,     ( ,       ),   -     1      (     ...     ,   ...     ), 
>  2         
> 
>  1   () **     **
> 
>     ?


     ?  ,    ?  ?

----------

:          




     ,          .          ,       ,                  .         .
                  ,            14.5     .             .

     .   .
               .   ,                   .          .      ,     .
      ,           -   ,     .
  ,  ( )   (  )            .      ,        ,        ,      .
 1  971    ,       ()          ()   .
                    .               .
       ,                   ,      .

----------


## ABell

> -  1,  ,  ,    (    ,        ,      )    - 
>    ,   
> 
>   -   1,     ( ,       ),   -     1      (     ...     ,   ...     ), 
>  2         
> 
>  1   () **     **
> 
>     ?


   .    !!!     -.       -       .

----------


## Irianna

Lidik,     ,      ???
 359        .   .

----------


## ABell

...

----------

,         ?      ?           ?     ?
       ?    ?

----------


## ABell

...   ,      ...

----------

> ...   ,      ...


       ,   ?  ?         ,    .   ? ,      ?

----------


## ABell

,  -.

----------


## Irianna

.     -       ??

----------

,      ,   .  2005 ,        -1      :      ,     -           ,  ,  .    (, )     (  ),         . 
   ,     ,    ,           .. ,     ,     .      ,           ,      ,     . 
                                , ,   .         . 14.5,  ,     ,           . 
           2006        .. (                ).                     . 
      ,   ,    , ,   ,           ,    ,   ,     .  ,   .        ,      ,        ,     ,         ,        .    .  ,  ,        2005-2006 ,  . 
          ,     .     ,          ,                  . 
         .   . 14.5,     ,    ,    ,       .        ,         ,    ,   ,     .

----------

1     ,  ?    ,   ?    ,

----------

1   !    !   ,    .

----------


## ABell

> 1     ,  ?    ,   ?    ,


     ,    .

----------


## Romulus

> ,    .


 ,           ,  ? +    .

 ,  ,   ,    (           ).       ?

,

----------


## Romulus

: . ,   "  "
" .  ", N 33,  2009 .

* :   * 

         ,   ,  ,       .           ()            ,    ,    , ,              ()        - ,       6.05.08 . N 359.
                 ,    .
....

** 

     " ",      9.07.07 . N 60.
      ,      ,                 .          (. 1, 10    24.11.96 . N 132- "      ").
...
        ,      .   21.09.07 . N 22-12/091498    ,   ,   ()    (   )       .         ,   ,              " "    .
                    8.12.05 . N 03-01-20/5-231       21.03.06 . N 13854/05.
  ,         ,           ,    ,        (, ).                         . 14.5  .

** 

 . 20          ()            :
)          ( ):
  ,       (   );
    ;
            ;
  (     );
         ,         ;
)           ( ):
    ;
  ,       (   );
                 ;
  (     );
        ,       ;
)    ,         ,  -    ,    ,       .
 ,         ,          (. 18 , . 5 . 9   21.11.96 . N 129- "  ").
          .
...

----------

,          ?     .           - ,  ?   ?

----------


## ABell

-  !
       .
         ""    " "....   .

    -,   .        (    !).

      .

----------


## ABell

> : . ,   "  "
> " .  ", N 33,  2009 .
> 
> * :   * 
> 
> ...


   !
               .

----------


## AUL

,    :
  60 000, 20    (  ),  40000    .       ,     .
 ,    .

----------


## ABell

,  .     .     ?

----------


## saigak

> 40000    .       ,     .


      ? :Wow:        ?    ...

----------


## LadiDi

> ,    :
>   60 000, 20    (  ),  40000    .       ,     .
>  ,    .


     ,   ,    ,             ,             ,         ,    -,        /  -.            .   .

----------


## AUL

:Big Grin:

----------

.
.
      .
      .   1    ?

----------


## ABell

...   ,    . -.

----------

> ...   ,    . -.

----------


## .

!

          ?

----------


## ABell

> !
> 
>           ?


,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


    :     .   .      30%      .         ,      , ..       ..                ,            ?            ?

----------


## ABell

-  . .    ,        .   ,   .

----------


## .

> -  . .    ,        .   ,   .


..

----------


## ABell

> ..


 .    .

----------


## .

> .    .


  ,           .?

----------


## ABell

,   .  -,    .   ,     -1  ..

----------


## ZHANNET

- ,  "   ",        ,              2007 .        ,   !!!
       - ,    -  ,    . ,    ,        -     01  2014     .    ,       ,       ,  .         ,        (     -   ),       2007 !

----------


## RodneyKn

?

----------


## ZHANNET

"        "    , .   " - ",    .   "   " -.

----------


## ABell

> - ,  "   ",        ,              2007 .        ,   !!!
>        - ,    -  ,    . ,    ,        -     01  2014     .    ,       ,       ,  .         ,        (     -   ),       2007 !


   "" .    ,    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,       ,   .      ,   ?       ,    - ,   .     ,    (     ),  , ,          (    )      .               !!!      -       .

----------


## ABell

"  !".  ...   " ".  
1.       .      ,    .  -. (    ?).
2. ""      .        (.     ).
3.     (   !)

----------


## ZHANNET

,   . 1.  ,        -,     ,    , .. , ,     .
2.  -,     ,    ,   -    ,    ,     .      ,   ,        ,      !
3.      ,   ,   ,        ,   (. .1  .2)?
        ,                    ?

----------


## ABell

""?         .       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,              ?

----------


## ABell

-.

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,  ,    -  ! -  ,       ,       ,   ,    . ,        .
" " - ,   ,          ;
" " -      ,     (          ()  )      ;

----------


## ABell

> ... -  ,       ,       ,   ,    . ,        .;


    ,   "061500      "       .

----------


## Tatty

> ,    .


 .

       .

   ,              ,        .
..     100,     50,    -  50.

      100,     ,   ,     50      , ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Tatty

> .


 .  ,      ,       ?      "     ". 

       ,    ,     ?

----------


## Tatty

ABell,          :Embarrassment: 

     (100).
   (1 )   "   "   100,   "   "   50   50?   "  "  1 .
   (7 )   "   "   100,   "   "   50   50?   "  "  7 .

     -      ,     ?
   (1 )   "   "       50,   "   "   50   50?   "  "  1 .
   (7 ,     , ..    110)   "   "   110,   "   "   60   60?   "  "  7 .

----------


## ABell

> .  ,      ,       ?      "     ". 
> 
>        ,    ,     ?


  .
     .       ,         .  ...   .

  -   ( = ).

----------


## Tatty

> .
>      .       ,         .  ...   .
> 
>   -   ( = ).


!

   126  - ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## SaVaGe84

.

        .         , ..              .

----------


## ABell

,    .      .

----------


## SaVaGe84

? ) 
            ?   ,  -   ?

----------

!             .              :Redface: -    ?   ,     ,    . :
1)    :      ,      ( )            ?
2)    ,

----------


## )

,      .   -3   ,       ,    ,     .

   Tegra Note 7  Tapatalk

----------

> ,      .


?   -

----------


## ABell

,    .

----------


## )

> ?   -


     ,   ,     ?
   ,     ?

----------


## ABell

(    ,        .   ).       (   "...")        (.       ).
              .
          (  !).     !!!

----------

:yes:      ,       (  )?

----------


## ABell

> ,       (  )?


,      ,    .     ,        (  )     .    ,     .  
         (   ).

----------


## marevna 11

,      ,      ..   .   ,            :
1.     .
2.        ( )   .
3.     .
4.     .
5.          (  ).   ,     .
           ,   . ,   ?

----------


## ABell

" "!
3  .
5.    .
     -   !

----------


## -36

!  .     ,   . .   ,   ,    .     ,   -    ??       1,   ,  -     ,   ,  ,   ...    ?

----------


## ABell

(    )     .

----------

. 
    ,     .       ,  .  ,          . 
  . 
1.   -   ,  ,        .
2.     -     .        -   .      ,        -   .      ?
3.   ,         ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------

> .


 ,  ,   100 . ,    30 .     30 . .  = 10%        ?    ,           .      ,     , ?

----------


## ABell

( )    .  -  .

----------

